# Howdy



## kudders (Apr 29, 2009)

Taking delivery of a Phantom Black TT TDI with red leather in the next couple of weeks, particularly nice as I only ordered it on Monday! :lol:

Nice to find a place to pick up some hints and tips.

Next jobs are insurance shopping and deciding whether Supaguard is worth it!! Any suggestions here gratefully received!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

It is always good to have another TT TDI driver on the list 

I think the consensus is not to get the Superguard from AUDI, as for insurance I think it is pot luck. I am with Direct line


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome superguard is a total wast of money if you must have it you can get the kits from ebay for about £25\£35 
TTOC how ever is well worth it www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

your very welcome to join us

best Regards
U.B


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## kudders (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks peeps!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

